# Classical Music Contest



## itstheit (Dec 16, 2006)

All:

I am a filmmaker from Ontario, Canada, who specializes in using music from the Commodore 64 to score several of my projects.

One I've recently obtained permission to use is the arrangement of a public domain piece, but neither the original arranger or myself are able to identify the melody, in question (as he'd transcribed it in 1984).

He says it's a popular classical piece, and that I should try to contact classical music forums to obtain my answer.

I thought I'd make it fun and turn it into a contest, of sorts.

I've extracted the song from the game, and posted it online for public consumption. The link is below:






The first person to e-mail the address in the video and provide the song title and composer gets a 'Special Thanks' credit in the video I end up featuring it in.

I look forward to seeing how this turns out.

I thank you,
Gabriel Noel
itstheit productions
gn


----------



## Hexameron (Oct 7, 2006)

The video is unavailable, or the link doesn't work.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2006)

I got the sound and vidio, but can't name the piece.


----------



## Hexameron (Oct 7, 2006)

Yes, I'm able to view the video now too.

This calls for a Baroque aficionado because it could be anything... a Rameau or Scarlatti keyboard work, a Bach, Handel or Vivaldi concerto... or even Telemann. I'd never be able to guess this unless it's from a famous set that I'm overlooking.


----------



## JfW (Dec 14, 2006)

Hmmmm. Some notes in there make me want to count out Bach. I'm going to guess it's a keyboard work, but could easily be for violin. It doesn't sound much like Vivaldi to me at all.


----------



## Lynx (Nov 2, 2006)

Hmmm, could it be a modern piece in the style of Scarlatti? It's not a work that's popular enough to be instantly recognised.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

Difficult, because tons of those kind of pieces exist. I could vote for something like a ground by Purcell.

Daniel


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2006)

It could also be a piece that was written last week but made to sound baroque by using a that type of instrument?


----------



## itstheit (Dec 16, 2006)

This was transcribed in 1984 for the Commodore 64 computer. The instrument, in question, is the Commodore 64 SIDchip.

It's featured alongside other classical compositions (the game employs six pieces in all, including Beethoven's 'Moonlight Sonata', 'Entrance of the Queen of Sheba', and the 3rd movement of Haydn's 'Trumpet Concerto', but this is the one melody I can't identify).

Anyway, keep guessing, guys, and to those who've participated so far, thank you.

gn


----------



## itstheit (Dec 16, 2006)

All:

I've got a lead from someone that it might be a Bach Minuet.

E-mail me at the address in the video if you know which one.

gn


----------

